
Elixir Tip: Case vs. With - todsacerdoti
https://preslav.me/2020/09/11/elixir-tip-case-vs-with/
======
MildlySerious
The link seems dead. DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN. (Germany, both FF and
Chrome)

~~~
preslavrachev
Just checked. Works for me (post author here).

~~~
MildlySerious
Tried again today and it works. No idea what the problem was.

Good read! Thanks for sharing. I haven't used with much. This is a good
summary for when to reach for it, and a reminder to do so.

